# Car doesnt START after filling up gas



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

just bought a 93 nissan sentra for my brother, he just got his permit, its a 1.6. when i test drove the car it worked fine, after purchasing the car i filled up gas a few days later. after filling, the car DID NOT start. after cranking a few times, it finally starts. It does this intermittently sometimes. i noticed if i relieve the pressure by removing the gas cap, and put it back on, the car starts again sometimes. Other times i wait about 5-10 minutes, and restart and it starts fine. 

i noticed that when it DOESNT start, i dont hear the fuel pump when turning the ignition 2/3'rds of the way. could it be related to fuel pump or something along the way?

does pcv have anything to do with it?

fuel filter?


i turn on and off the car probably about 7 times a day to run errands and such, and out of the 7 it probably doesn't start once.

before throwing $$ to buy a new fuel pump, id like to get some suggestions on what it could be and attacking cheaper things first. thanks for any help!


----------



## taylor_f (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there, I'm not a total mechanic, but I do have some experience. I've had my Sentra, 93, 5-speed, 1.6L. It runs very well. One thing I'll have to tell you that just about everyone on here told me when I first got my car is do the major tune-up.

Replace spark plugs
Replace spark plugs wires
Replace Air Filter
Replace Fuel Filter
Change Oil
Change Oil Filter
Check and Change Distributor Cap and Rotor

Do these things, see if it fixes any problems. Who know's when the car had it's last major tune-up.

Taylor


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

You have 2 other threads here too - from the pics in those imo you are missing the pcv hose on the cam cover, and by the looks of it possibly also a hose to the inlet manifold on the airflow meter. Since those are supposed to be connected to a closed recirculation system, my guess is you ware wasting your time doing anything else till you actually have sorted the missing hoses properly ...................... you are allowing air to enter uncontrolled/un-metered and imo its a wonder the poor thing even runs.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

x2...spinning your wheels until you get that hose replaced...or rather...NOT spinning your wheels.


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry I should have mentioned I took out that hose for pictures so I can show what part I was talking about. The hose was put back on the car after I took the pic. As far as tune up goes I did everything that was listed. The idle in this car is actually pretty smooth and steady idling at about 800 rpms constantly. Let me know of you guys have other suggestions.thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, you did a tune-up, and replaced EVERYTHING in that list above.
If you didn't replace everything in that list above, then we'll still be spinning our wheels (or not) looking for a solution. That's the way some people roll, they say one thing, do (or don't) another...
Pop the hood, find the fuse box/relay panel, look for the fuel pump relay, pull it out, have a look see at the contacts/blades on the bottom of it. Obviously, they should be fairly clean in order to make good contact.
You say when you turn the key, sometimes you DON'T hear the fuel pump run. The fuel pump will only run for a couple of seconds after turning the key to the RUN position (2/3 as you say) if the engine isn't cranked or doesn't start. So, if you turn the key to crank, engine doesn't start, you have to start listening for the pump right away.
Those times you DON'T hear the fuel pump run, turn the key off for a few seconds, turn the key back to RUN and listen again without cranking.


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

i tried listening to the fuel pump and when the car does not start i do not hear anything. however when it does start, i hear the winding of the fuel pump?? some other forums mentioned something about a purge evap valve, but they get a check engine light when they need to replace this. for my car, i dont have any check engine lights but could this still be a possible problem?


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

I've got two b13's and both of them have trouble with the ignition key.
It seems you have to wiggle the key to get contact.
This leads me to believe that the ignition switch on these cars
was not to reliable.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

taimysho0 said:


> i tried listening to the fuel pump and when the car does not start i do not hear anything. however when it does start, i hear the winding of the fuel pump?? some other forums mentioned something about a purge evap valve, but they get a check engine light when they need to replace this. for my car, i dont have any check engine lights but could this still be a possible problem?


Doubt it highly.
Get a chunk of wire, bypass the fuel pump relay contacts (get a Haynes manual instead of asking a thousand questions that are already answered in a book for you right there in front of you), and see what happens.


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

jdg said:


> Doubt it highly.
> Get a chunk of wire, bypass the fuel pump relay contacts (get a Haynes manual instead of asking a thousand questions that are already answered in a book for you right there in front of you), and see what happens.


^isnt the point of forums is to ask questions of things you dont know about? just saying.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

taimysho0 said:


> ^isnt the point of forums is to ask questions of things you dont know about? just saying.


Sure is.
Do you like to be fed fish or learn to fish?


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

In my opinion, you are learning to fish by asking questions on a forum and trying to fix the car yourself. If you wanted to be fed fish, I'm guessing you would just take it to a shop and learn nothing. So.....ask away. If you are absolutely sure the fuel pump is not running the times the car don't start, it may be a sign that it's on it's way out for good. I've never seen one do that but I haven't seen everything. Most fuel pumps will just stop working. Also check the fuel pump relay. It could be providing intermittent power to the pump


----------

